# PDF embed / PDF wird nicht angezeigt



## dobber812 (28. September 2009)

Hy,

ich möchte mehrere PDF-Datein von meinem Webspace auf einer Website"einbetten" um sie direkt anschauen zu können, incl. Scrollbar...

Leider bekomme ich an der Stelle, wo das PDF erscheinen soll, nur einen grauen Kasten im Firefox. Im IE wird nur der Rahmen des "Kastens" angezeigt, wie wenn man ein Bild aufrufen möchte, dies aber nicht angezeigt werden kann...

Gibt es noch eine andere Möglichkeit als diese?:
<embed src="www. .....de / .....pdf" width="500" height="375"/>

Oder was mach ich da falsch ? 

Besten Dank
LG


----------



## Maik (29. September 2009)

Moin,

Firefox und IE (wie auch Opera und Safari) zeigen mir das PDF-Dokument an.

Vermutlich liegt's bei dir am URI zur Dateiressource, in dem zu Beginn das "Hypertext Transfer Protocol" (http://) fehlt.

Alternativ zum <embed>-Element, das kein offizieller Bestandteil der W3C-Spezifikation ist, und somit invaliden HTML-Code erzeugt, wird eine Multimedia-Datei mit Hilfe des <object>-Elements in ein (X)HTML-Dokument eingebunden:

```
<object width="500" height="375">
        <param name="src" value="http://www.deine-domain.de/test.pdf" />
        <object data="http://www.deine-domain.de/test.pdf" width="500" height="375" class="pdf">
                Error Text
        </object>
</object>
```


```
/* hides the second object from all versions of IE */
* html object.pdf {
    display: none;
}
/* displays the second object in all versions of IE apart from 5 on PC */
* html object.pdf/**/ {
    display: inline;
}
/* hides the second object from all versions of IE >= 5.5 */
* html object.pdf {
    display/**/: none;
```

mfg Maik


----------



## dobber812 (1. Oktober 2009)

Danke für deine Hilfe,

ich muss mich nochmal korrigieren, an einem anderen PC funktioniert alles wunderbar, nur an meinem Laptop zeigt er das PDF auf der Page nicht an, öffnet es aber separat....

Wie kann das den sein, dass mein Laptop meint, es lieber separat aufzumachen? 

LG


----------

